# Clenbuterol Sopharma



## neonne (Aug 11, 2011)

Wich is real and wich is fake ? Who knows ?


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 11, 2011)

its old and new strip. i think its all real. good clenbuterol.
take 1 pill and you will see real fast


----------



## neonne (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you so much, I was in doubt because some boxes bought from the pharmacy in Bulgaria when I was on vacation and some boxes bought from a friend earlier.


----------



## Pav636 (Aug 15, 2011)

I got the one on the top. Works like a charm.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Aug 15, 2011)

Can clenbuterol be used for strength increases and increases in lean muscle mass as well as recovery?


----------



## Night_Wolf (Aug 16, 2011)

Call of Ktulu said:


> Can clenbuterol be used for strength increases and increases in lean muscle mass as well as recovery?



Nope. Use it only as a fat loss compound.


----------



## pharmtechrx1 (Feb 26, 2012)

is clenbuterol ma6nemku real?


----------

